

Ask HN: Which general science magazine is the best? - four

Which english-language, general science, printed lay magazine is the best? I can hear it now: &quot;Well, what do you mean by &quot;best&quot;? Yes, very clever and precise. It&#x27;s up to you! Thanks, All
======
GSimon
Whichever ones I can find at:
[http://www.rlslog.net/category/ebooks/magazines/](http://www.rlslog.net/category/ebooks/magazines/)
:)

I actually am commenting because I have a real n00b, meta question. How do you
create a 'Ask HN' thread? Do you just go to the submit page
([https://news.ycombinator.com/submit](https://news.ycombinator.com/submit))
and title it 'Ask HN: ________ "? Many thanks.

------
officialjunk
Discover and Scientific American

